# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Putting shelves into villawood

## Kgr

Hi there I am converting my laundry into a pantry and want to put shelving up. They will hold atleast 25kg of food so what can I use so it won't all fall down?  
I have no idea where the studs are there dont seem to be any timber ones in this wall.  I think this is an add on wall put in as a reno to add a laundry. 
I am not 100% sure it is villawood but it isn't plasterboard. Also the shelves are going above the sink and washing machine so it needs to attached to the wall.

----------


## Marc

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/19281839...yABEgJ5lfD_BwE

----------


## Kgr

Great idea Thank you but it has to go on the wall above the washing machine and sink. 
I've added that to my post.

----------


## David.Elliott

There has to be something that the villaboard is attached to. Have you tried tapping to listen for changes in sound? Alternatively under $100 should get you a stud finder that can find them for you. But you must use studs for the weight you're proposing..

----------


## Kgr

Yes I did and where it sounded like there were studs because the sound changed there wasn't. There screws could be pulled out as easily as they went in. It is weird.

----------

